# Installer modules : Perl



## IBrahim (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour;
je suis un nouveau utilisateur de Mac OS X, j'aimerai bien savoir comment je dois procéder pour ajouter les modules:
  URI
  MIME-Base64
  HTML-Parser
  libnet
  Digest::MD5
  libwww-perl-5.45
a la version de perl 5.6.0 installé par défaut sinon est ce que je dois ré-installer Perl pour pouvoir utilisé ces modules;
Merci


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2004)

tout est sur le site de perl ou alors va voir du coter de macperl


----------



## IBrahim (4 Juin 2004)

J'ai regardé sur le site de Mac perl mais vraiment c très ambigus, j,aimerai bien entrer en contact avec une personne qui a déja effectuer cette opération;


----------



## simon (4 Juin 2004)

IBrahim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé sur le site de Mac perl mais vraiment c très ambigus, j,aimerai bien entrer en contact avec une personne qui a déja effectuer cette opération;



Tout les packages dont tu as besoin se trouve dans Fink, qui te permettra de les installer et les utiliser très facilement. Consulte le site de Fink pour t'aider et surtout le forum UNIX, Linux de MacG parce que tout les postes à propos de Fink se trouve là bas 

http://fink.sourceforge.net/ 

Forums Linux et UNIX de MacG


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2004)

OO Perl Framework
Perl 5.8.4 PerlMod 1.29, extensions : standard, Net:: Daemon, PlRPC, DBI.

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/


----------

